# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Los ingresos vía canon hidroeléctrico descienden para muchos municipios

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de hispagua.cedex.es
http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/97436

*Los ingresos vía canon hidroeléctrico descienden para muchos municipios*

Lun, 17/10/2011
Heraldo de Aragón
La caída en la producción hidroeléctrica provocada por la sequía de los últimos meses no solo perjudica a las compañías propietarias de los saltos. Muchos de los ayuntamientos aragoneses que tienen este tipo de centrales en su término municipal también ven reducidos sus ingresos porque el canon que reciben de las empresas varía en función de la energía generada cada año. Además, hay localidades que directamente tiene su propia minicentral y que ven cómo sus ganancias menguan todavía más. 

Según los datos facilitados por Endesa, en la central hidroeléctrica de Mequinenza -la mayor de toda la Comunidad- la generación de energía se había reducido este año un 40% respecto a 2010. Por su parte, la compañía Accciona, que en Aragón posee 41 saltos hidroeléctricos de distinta potencia, calcula que entre junio y septiembre el descenso en la producción de electricidad de esas instalaciones ha rondado el 41%. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que 2010 fue un ejercicio muy bueno desde el punto de vista hidrológico, pero aun así las cifras de generación hidroeléctrica de este año son en torno a un 20% inferiores a lo que marcan los promedios históricos. 

Estos datos son orientativos pueden variar mucho de una central a otra, ya que hay zonas de la Comunidad que no solo no sufren la sequía, sino que incluso han recibido más precipitaciones de lo habitual. En cualquier caso, la mayoría de los saltos se están resintiendo, y el de Tramacastilla es un ejemplo. 

El caso de Tramacastilla Esta entidad local menor que pertenece a Sallent de Gállego tiene en su término municipal una minicentral hidroeléctrica que en los últimos cuatro meses apenas ha podido ponerse en marcha. «Esto no había pasado nunca desde que el salto se puso en marcha en 1999 -cuenta Martín Arruebo, empleado de la central y teniente de alcalde de Tramacastilla-. Desde el mes de junio solo hemos podido turbinar agua un par de días en los que llovió un poco, el resto del tiempo la instalación está parada». 

El Ayuntamiento de este núcleo recibe cada año de la empresa propietaria de la minicentral el equivalente al 7% de la producción. En 2010 fueron unos 20.000 euros, pero todo apunta a que en 2011 esa cifra se reducirá significativamente. «La liquidación se hará en enero, pero está claro que cualquier descenso en esos ingresos se resentirá en las arcas municipales», destaca Arruebo. 

Algo parecido le sucederá al Consistorio de Sallent de Gállego, que es propietario de su propia minicentral y que por tanto es beneficiario directo de la energía generada. «El año pasado el salto nos proporcionó unos 370.000 euros -explica el alcalde de la localidad, Jesús Jericó-. Habrá que ver cuánto ingresamos en 2011, pero lógicamente será menos».

----------

